# Glass Catfish With Ich



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that one of my Glassies has Ich. I've done a gravel vac, water change and medicated the water with Rapid White Spot Remedy. In your collective experiences, how long until the parasites drop off? Then, how long until the other fish are infected? I've been advised to re-medicate in 3 days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

illy.....turn up the temp to 84F gradually. this will help speed up the lifecycle of the ich bacteria giving it less time to infect other fish.


----------



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

It's a communal tank with corys, sucking cats, bristlenoses and platys so I am really nervous about raising the temperature. It's currently at 25C (77F).


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

well apart from the sucking cats, which i am not sure of, the rest will be ok with the temp being high for a few days. or you could move it up to 80F. i keep all my tanks at 80F and dont have a problem with itch.

the only reason i suggest that you do this is to speed up the cycle of the ich. typically, ich has a life cycle of 7 to 10 days in the free floating larve mode which gives it time to infect a fish. by increasing the temp, you speed up the life cycle of the ich bact and lower its free floating time to 3 days.

its your call at the end of the day. this has worked for me in the past hence i suggest this. Also, if you can, buy Aqurisol. very effective in ridding ich.

Cheers.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as far as i can tell ; all of your fish should be fine at 84F....although i have no idea what sucking cats are..think you could find proper names for your animals..could really make a bit of difference here..and yes..aquarisol is a great product....hopefully they sell it there.


----------



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

Sucking cats are apparently also known as Chinese Algae Eaters (Gyrinocheilus aymonieri).
The parasites still haven't dropped off the fish and no other fish have any of the spots on them. Any ideas as to what else it might be?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Illyria,
I don't see any sign of ich in that picture. I bet your Chinese algae eaters are picking on that fish. The CAEs are good community fish when they are small, but turn into nippers as they mature.
I see this post is a few weeks old now. I hope your fish are doing better!


----------

